# help - spanish friend asking me about surrogacy in UK



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi there. I wonder if anyone can help me. A friend of mine whom with her support helped me find the right doctor to bring our DD into this world is asking for my help in surrogacy. She has frozen eggs but is unable to use them herself due to cancer. She has heard that she would be able to use a surrogate in the UK to carry her child....but she doesn't speak English and any websites are losing her. My worry is that she is thinking it is more simple than it actually is and I don't want to give her incorrect information. Can anyone send me in the direction where to start?

Thank you

Kay xxx


----------

